# Power Jack And Brake Controller



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Just starting to think about the spring mods and first on the list is a power jack. Any recommendations from those who have them on their trailer. We have a 230RS that has a gross weight of 7600 lbs with an estimated tongue weight of about 700lbs with propane, 2 batteries on front etc. I am also looking to upgrade my brake controller and would appreciate any recommendations for these as well.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't speak to the electric tongue jack but I have a Tekonsha Prodigy P2 brake controller. It works really well and would not hesitate to purchase another.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I have the Prodigy P3 and it was simple to install---the Prod. connector went into the Ford factory-supplied connector in the wiring harness up under the dash. Drilling the two holes to mount the bracket was very easy and the total time was under 15 minutes. And some of that was worming my way on my back up under the steering column area to get to the factory connector! Setup of the P3 is easy if you don't think and just follow the directions.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

+1 for the P3 controller. Easy setup. One year of use and no issues.

Husky HB3000 power jack works nice on the 230rs. Quick and fairly quiet.


----------

